# I have been blind but now I see



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, obviously the religious guys got something right:



> Ministry generates cash, jobs and controversy
> 
> Those beliefs have fueled controversy but also a real-life kingdom that spends $30 million a year, employs more than 300 people and attracts more than a quarter of a million people a year to the Creation Museum.
> 
> ...



I'm starting a church immediately.  Where's a good place to order my robes, sacrificial altar thingy, and a few of those cool silver shot glass trays?


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Feb 3, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Well, obviously the religious guys got something right:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting a church immediately.  Where's a good place to order my robes, sacrificial altar thingy, and a few of those cool silver shot glass trays?



I'm in, but there has to be rules
1. No church before 2pm. We have turkeys to whack.
2. No sharing from the same chalice. That is gross
3. The little wafers must be made of kit-kats. Yummy
4. The alter boys will be girls. Ages 18 to 23. Possibly 24.
5. No church after 3pm. Need to be out on the lake for the sunset bite.
6. Babies with be birthed in the church hot tub. Natural child birth and baptism. 2 birds. 1 stone.
7. Pizza buffet Sunday. Starts at 2:38. Runs til 3.


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 3, 2014)

A 22 minute pizza buffet??!?  I'm out.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds good.  Luckily I live in Athens so rounding up 18-24 year old altar girls will be no problem whatsoever.  Services can be at the pool hall or possibly Toppers.


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 5, 2014)

I took a virtual tour of the museum just now. I reckon if I want to see dinosaur bones I'll go back to the Smithsonian. At least there won't be scripture on the walls and silly ideas about man walking with dinosaurs.


----------

